# Aspirator with wine filter



## jdammer (Apr 17, 2010)

Does anyone know a product that does this. I just got an aspirator off of ebay for 45 bucks. The cheapest minijet I've seen is about 180. Seems to me if I could have the filter media there is no reason to buy the minijet. Anyone got some jerry rigged setup?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 18, 2010)

I use that type of setup. You just hook a whole house filter into series between the wine, then filter, then receiving carboy to the pump. It works great, but can take a bit of playing to prevent all air leaks. You can filter several carboys with the filter one after another. Some filters can be cleaned. Wade has a good picture of his setup he made after reading about mine. I just never have the camera at hand when I am working in the winery. You can also set it up with a Buon Vino filler to bottle with. They save a lot of backaches.


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 18, 2010)

jdjammer,

Great deal for you on eBay. What kind did you get? I bought a Gomco last year and LOVE it for racking.

I did not consider making this into a filter pump. Grapeman, you've just given us a new quest....to construct this setup with a house filer.

Awesome....... Home Depot here we come.


----------



## jdammer (Apr 18, 2010)

Here is the link to the one I bought. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...10445&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

I think I saw the same brand in Wade's setup and the price was right. Some of those Gomco ones look like they're out of the 80's.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2010)

Ive been saying I was going to do this on this site for over a year but still havent done it. I really dont flter much anymore which really is why I havent done so. Grapeman is pretty uch the reason I bought my pump and grateful of him for introducing to this set up. Anyone who has 1 of these pumps and doesnt own one ofn these http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4887 I highly suggest you get 1 as it makes bottling so fast and efficient. I can bottle and cork a 6 gallon batch in about 13 minutes and I have a bad back that would normally be killing me from sitting there struggling with the bottle filling wand.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2010)

Thats not the same one as I have but i think its the same one as Grapeman has.


----------



## jdammer (Apr 18, 2010)

How do you use the bottle filter with aspirator? Or are you just saying these two tools save you much of the back labor? 

How come you don't filter anymore Wade?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2010)

I just really havent had the need to filter as I have been ust letting the wine sit and sit for quite some time. I use that bootler in conjuction with the pump by just attaching my pump hose to the over flow hose that comes off the filler. I keep my pump set at about 4" of vacuum and adjust the filler so that the screw is almost all the way out and while thats filling a bottle I can cork the previous bottle making this very fast.


----------



## jdammer (Apr 18, 2010)

Very cool. I think i'll grab one next time I'm ready to bottle. The guy in town has them for thirty bucks. Seems worthwhile.


----------



## jdammer (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey Green Mountains. Just looked at your location. What part of Vermont are you in? We just went to Bennington yesterday to check out the obelisk. Pretty cool.


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 18, 2010)

jdammer said:


> Hey Green Mountains. Just looked at your location. What part of Vermont are you in? We just went to Bennington yesterday to check out the obelisk. Pretty cool.



Southern Vermont, at the foot of Okemo mountain in Ludlow. Ski town but for now it's just "mud season".


----------



## Lurker (Apr 18, 2010)

GOOD FILTERS, BEST PRICE

http://www.micronfiltercartridges.com/filters.html


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the link Richard!


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 18, 2010)

Can somebody explain how the micron rating works?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2010)

The smaller the micron the more filtration it wil do. 1 micron is very fine and you will usually want to use something bigger first unless your wine is already very clear and you are just polishing.


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 18, 2010)

Wade E said:


> The smaller the micron the more filtration it wil do. 1 micron is very fine and you will usually want to use something bigger first unless your wine is already very clear and you are just polishing.



But 5 would be a good all around choice?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, thats the basic micron used for most situations.


----------



## Russ Stewart (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm really thinking about looking into buying an aspirator for transferring and for degassing. Does anyone out there have suggestions for what model, what size is best? Also, I am looking on e-bay for models, and many of the ones on sale do not include a cannister with the unit. Do I need a cannister? Thanks for any help on this matter - I really appreciate it!

Russ


----------



## Wade E (Apr 20, 2010)

You should definetly have the canister and you can get those on Ebay also along with the hoses also. Gomco, Schuco, Invacare, and Contemporary CPI which is what I have but hardly ever see that one on here. Mine is very heavy duty and never even really gets warm but some other models dont either as most are designed for long term use in hospitals. It should also have a filter in line and a vacuum gauge. It should be able to draw a vacuum of at least 18".


----------



## Lurker (Apr 21, 2010)

One micron is 1 millionth (1/1,000,000) of a meter. That's pretty small. I have filtered twice, first racking (Not transfering from primary) with a 5 and last with a 1 micron filter. 45 days later there is no sediment.


----------



## Russ Stewart (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks, Wade, for the advice about the aspirator - I'll look into it!! 

Russ


----------

